# Anyone own these cookware sets?



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

Do any of you own either of these cookware sets?:

-Calphalon Contemporary Stainless
-Cuisinart MCP-12 MultiClad Pro Stainless

I have had Calphalon Kitchen Essentials cookware (hard anodized) for I think around 8 years now and it has been pretty awful qualitywise. It really needed to be replaced a year ago but now it _really_ needs to go! I am definitely only interested in stainless steel cookware now because of health reasons related to nonstick cookware. I will get an 8" nonstick frying pan for eggs and such but that is it for nonstick...the rest I want to switch to stainless.

I'm just curious how you like either of those sets if you own them.

Also, I heard there is a learning curve to using stainless cookware such as cooking on a lower heat setting, heating the pan before adding the oil, etc. I have never used a stainless pan before but I do consider myself a fairly good cook so I think I can learn...we have electric burners (not flat top). Any other tips? I've heard Barkeeper's Friend is a godsend for stainless cookware so that is on my list.


----------



## harrysmom (Sep 28, 2007)

I had horrible luck with Calphalon cookware. it's so expensive, you would think that it would last, but in my experience, it didn't. The best cookware I ever had was farberware stainless steel. It's not expensive, but I got my set at my bridal shower and now, 29 years later, I'm still using some of the pots from that set.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

I've had stainless steel with copper bottom cookware for years! I can't even remember the name, but it has been wonderful! It still looks like it did when I first got it, and I cook a lot! I know that I got it at Macy!s.


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

I used to have a nice set of Calphalon and hated it....I gave it away. I like stainless for everyday use. I have some specialty pieces of LeCreuset but I don't use it often. I also have a set of copper that I never use....it mostly just decorates my pot rack.


----------



## ladodd (Jan 8, 2012)

I have a set up Revereware stainless and it's now 23 yrs old. It still looks perfect and has outlasted any other pieces I added along the way.


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

I never buy a set, because it has pieces I don't need and doesn't have pieces I do need. I splurged on a few pieces of All Clad. The AC chef's pan is the most useful pan in my house. I also have a small sauce pan and a 14 inch skillet. Otherwise I have Revere Ware that was handed down from my mother and aunt...it is about 50 years old and still excellent.

I'd look on e-bay for either. I have to say that All Clad is definitely worth the $$$...it will last forever.


----------



## LuvMyBoys (Jan 2, 2012)

I'm not sure if we even have pots and pans at our house. I should check tonight when I get home. I'll ask the kids if they know.


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

LOL! Laura!!!! 

We've got a bunch of different kinds of pots/pans ~ the only one we really love is our old iron skillet  .


----------



## MaryH (Mar 7, 2006)

Lisa, I have an online subscription to Cooks Illustrated and whenever I consider buying anything kitchenware-related I go to their website and check out their reviews. I have never been steered wrong (and I love to cook). I just checked out their review for cookware sets and here are their two recommendations:

*All-Clad Stainless Steel Cookware Set, 10-piece*
This set came closest to our ideal and includes winning pans from previous testings in sizes we’ve identified as the most useful. The fry pans have low, flaring sides and broad cooking surfaces; the saucepans are sturdy and hefty for slow, steady cooking; the stockpot is roomy enough for most big cooking jobs. 
Pros: Superb construction; proven winner; plenty of pans to add 
Cons: Expensive; available only at Williams-Sonoma
Cost: $799.95

*Tramontina 18/10 Stainless Steel TriPly-Clad Cookware Set, 8-piece*
This fully clad cookware set is an amazing bargain, with performance, design, and construction comparable to All-Clad cookware (though cooking surfaces are slightly smaller). Sturdy and moderately heavy, with riveted handles and slow, steady heating. 
Pros: Well designed; performance comparable to All-Clad
Cons: Small pans; limited supply; available only at Wal-Mart 
Cost: $144.97

Personally, I've never bought a cookware set; I want to buy what I need and add as I go. And I have found that price does not always equal quality. My basic pots and pans are Oneida; inexpensive and do a great job. I have Le Creuset dutch ovens and braisers in different sizes and shapes; expensive, heavy, but I love them for oven roasting, cooking stews and making braises. My skillet is the 12" All Clad; hated paying the price but do love its performance. For any nonstick sillet I would recommend going the inexpensive route. As soon as Teflon gets scratched it should be replaced. I can't remember what brand I have but Cooks Illustrated is currently recommending the T-Fal 12" non stick skillet for $34.95.

Happy shopping and happy cooking.


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

LuvMyBoys said:


> I'm not sure if we even have pots and pans at our house. I should check tonight when I get home. I'll ask the kids if they know.


:HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

harrysmom said:


> I had horrible luck with Calphalon cookware. it's so expensive, you would think that it would last, but in my experience, it didn't. The best cookware I ever had was farberware stainless steel. It's not expensive, but I got my set at my bridal shower and now, 29 years later, I'm still using some of the pots from that set.


Debbie 29 years ago stuff was made to last. Not anymore. I still use my every day flat (stainless steel) ware that I received as a gift for our wedding 47 years ago. But I lost all the coffee spoons over the years. Have no idea where they went. Lost the 4 last ones in our move to Arizona.


----------



## MaryH (Mar 7, 2006)

LuvMyBoys said:


> I'm not sure if we even have pots and pans at our house. I should check tonight when I get home. I'll ask the kids if they know.


OMG, laughing my head off!!!!


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

I have had Calphalon that didn't last well at all. My favourites are the All Clad for stainless, both gorgeous and exceillent, but heavy, so I only bought individual smaller of those. Cheaper big basic stockpots, and I love Scanpans for none stick frying.


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

I bought a new set of stainless steel cookware 4 years ago after we moved because I did not want to take some old pans with me. The one I bought is called "Belgique" and I bought it at Macy's. So far I like it. I also have a few pieces of non-stick, they are old but still good, so I won't throw them away. I also have Le Creuset pots that I use depending on what I cook. And I have a T-Fal fryer who is quite a few years old and hope it will last me some more years because I love it and am not sure I will find the same thing. It is a stainless steel container and very easy to clean. I also have a stainless steel pressure cooker (I don't use it very often).


----------



## JulietsMommy (Oct 1, 2012)

I do have Caphalon...mine is 4 years old and it's horrible!! I've never used anything on it that you're not supposed to, Stainless steel is better for you now and Bed Bath and Beyond will replace your pans for quality or if somethings wrong with it! They have a lifetime guarantee on them!  


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## JulietsMommy (Oct 1, 2012)

Forgot to mention you don't have to get the same pan! 


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## Rocks (Jul 9, 2012)

Its almost funny, all the dishes, glasses, utensils and cook ware is mine from years ago. My girlfriend had mostly junk in her cupboards when we met and I already had a laid out kitchen with quality pieces I've collected over the years. Most of it is commercial grade and I don't even remember who made it. I just know that almost everyone who has ever picked up one of my cookie sheets has commented on how heavy it was. I also agree most new stuff is garbage and if I need to replace or add something I prefer to find it at estate sales where they have the good stuff that is well made from back when things were not made to be disposable.


----------



## MaryH (Mar 7, 2006)

MalteseJane said:


> I also have a stainless steel pressure cooker (I don't use it very often).


My most favorite pan (for the moment) is my pressure cooker. Butternut squash is in abundance, bought some and cooked it in the pressure cooker yesterday then pureed it and added butter, salt, pepper and nutmeg. Several containers happily chilling in the freezer. Risotto in the pressure cooker is awesome, too. Might try making a flan next. I have the 6-quart Fagor stainless steel and love it.


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

Thanks for your opinions. I am pretty set on either the Calphalon Contemporary Stainless or the Cuisinart MC Pro, but I will definitely take a look at the other brands mentioned. I considered the All-Clad Stainless set but the handles are horribly designed, and they actually don't get fabulous reviews a lot of the time compared to less expensive sets. It would be their basic stainless set I could afford.

I definitely need a full set -- I use every single size very often. I usually have 3 pots/pans on the stove at once. I am definitely one that benefits purchasing the set to save money, and on top of that I usually buy a couple of additional sizes. I love cooking. 

I was just curious if anyone had those exact sets I mentioned.


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

MaryH said:


> My most favorite pan (for the moment) is my pressure cooker. Butternut squash is in abundance, bought some and cooked it in the pressure cooker yesterday then pureed it and added butter, salt, pepper and nutmeg. Several containers happily chilling in the freezer. Risotto in the pressure cooker is awesome, too. Might try making a flan next. I have the 6-quart Fagor stainless steel and love it.


Mine is a french one "SEB". I bought it in France years ago (after my very old aluminum SEB turned bad) and before any one here in the States even knew what a pressure cooker was. I don't like the closing and opening on that "new" one. Liked the old one better. They always want to make things better but instead they make them worse.


----------



## Marzena (Sep 6, 2012)

Like some others here I love and vote for LeCreuset. Recently I bought two of their cast iron skillets and they are fantastic. Easy to clean too . I had to season them first though.


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

LJSquishy said:


> Thanks for your opinions. I am pretty set on either the Calphalon Contemporary Stainless or the Cuisinart MC Pro, but I will definitely take a look at the other brands mentioned. I considered the All-Clad Stainless set but the handles are horribly designed, and they actually don't get fabulous reviews a lot of the time compared to less expensive sets. It would be their basic stainless set I could afford.
> 
> I definitely need a full set -- I use every single size very often. I usually have 3 pots/pans on the stove at once. I am definitely one that benefits purchasing the set to save money, and on top of that I usually buy a couple of additional sizes. I love cooking.
> 
> I was just curious if anyone had those exact sets I mentioned.


I like the handles. They do not get hot on the stove top AND you can put them in the oven. They are the best for cooking steak the way they do in high end restaurants. Sear on stove top, then in the oven for a few minutes. The sets you mentioned probably have metal handles too. I'm going to google the ones you are talking about.


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Lisa, did you see this? There are mostly good reviews, and I can't believe the price...my All Clad chef pan was almost that much. Is this the set you are talking about?

Cuisinart MCP-12 MultiClad Pro Stainless Steel 12-Piece Cookware Set: Amazon.com: Kitchen & Dining


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

Sylie said:


> I like the handles. They do not get hot on the stove top AND you can put them in the oven. They are the best for cooking steak the way they do in high end restaurants. Sear on stove top, then in the oven for a few minutes. The sets you mentioned probably have metal handles too. I'm going to google the ones you are talking about.


What I don't like about the All-Clad handles is that they are uncomfortable to hold. They are really flat and make it difficult to pick up the pans. The Cuisinart handles are similar to the All-Clad...the Calphalon handles are amazingly comfortable and rounded.



Sylie said:


> Lisa, did you see this? There are mostly good reviews, and I can't believe the price...my All Clad chef pan was almost that much. Is this the set you are talking about?
> 
> Cuisinart MCP-12 MultiClad Pro Stainless Steel 12-Piece Cookware Set: Amazon.com: Kitchen & Dining


Yes, that is the Cuisinart set. I don't know why I'm afraid to try the set...they actually have it at Costco right now for less money. I'm just skeptical of the quality (and I hate the handle design just like All-Clad). When I was looking at them at Costco I noticed lots of scratches on the insides of the frying pans (from stacking) and it makes me nervous about them lasting. But I guess maybe that wouldn't affect their ability to cook well since it's stainless? I was also expecting them to be a little heavier than they were.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

LuvMyBoys said:


> I'm not sure if we even have pots and pans at our house. I should check tonight when I get home. I'll ask the kids if they know.


:eek2_gelb2::eek2_gelb2::HistericalSmiley:

I cook all the time and agree that the old pots and pans that my mom used to use and that I got for my wedding -- mostly Reverware stainless steel or maybe Oneida, some with copper bottoms, are and were THE best. I'm still using many of them at home and in Vermont. I got some Cuisinart stainless steel pans and pots and not wild about them at all -- the saute pan is too thin and is hard to clean. I got a Sur La Table pan saute pan that's fabulous, as a gift being in the Martha Stewart audience. Such quality!! For non stick I've had T-fal in the past which lasted and just got some Rachel Ray small pans and like them a lot plus their great blue color.


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

LJSquishy said:


> What I don't like about the All-Clad handles is that they are uncomfortable to hold. They are really flat and make it difficult to pick up the pans. The Cuisinart handles are similar to the All-Clad...the Calphalon handles are amazingly comfortable and rounded.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, that is the Cuisinart set. I don't know why I'm afraid to try the set...they actually have it at Costco right now for less money. I'm just skeptical of the quality (and I hate the handle design just like All-Clad). When I was looking at them at Costco I noticed lots of scratches on the insides of the frying pans (from stacking) and it makes me nervous about them lasting. But I guess maybe that wouldn't affect their ability to cook well since it's stainless? I was also expecting them to be a little heavier than they were.


The inside of these pans is polished stainless. My first All Clad was polished stainless...now it is all scratched and that is just fine. That mirror finish doesn't last, but so what? It really doesn't matter. Weight does matter. I want a heavy pan, but I don't want anything as heavy as cast iron. I want to be just able to lift it with one hand. Honest, in use the handle on mine never was a problem, if the ones you want have a similar handle, I promise it won't be a problem.

I truly believe in buying the best, because less always ends up costing more. My dear aunt gave me quite a few T-Fal pieces. They are all gone now, lasting maybe five years. But, if I had grandchildren they would give my All Clad to their grandchildren.


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

LuvMyBoys said:


> I'm not sure if we even have pots and pans at our house. I should check tonight when I get home. I'll ask the kids if they know.


Sounds like my house!!!

I do have a set of calphalon non-stick that I've had for years and I love it! I think I've used it - oh 5 or 6 times in the past ten years! I must say it makes a mean grilled cheese sandwich!:HistericalSmiley:


----------



## MaryH (Mar 7, 2006)

Marzena said:


> Like some others here I love and vote for LeCreuset. Recently I bought two of their cast iron skillets and they are fantastic. Easy to clean too . I had to season them first though.


I bought my Le Creuset 9 qt. oval dutch oven at the Broadway Panhandler (East 8th St., NYC) close to 20 years ago. What was I thinking???? It weighed a ton and I made my friends take a cab back to their apartment (East 80th) because my arm was about to come out of its socket. And the next day I had to carry it through Penn Station to catch my train home. All these years later I have no regrets about buying that pan. Roast leg of lamb comes out perfect every time.



Sylie said:


> Weight does matter. I want a heavy pan, but I don't want anything as heavy as cast iron. I want to be just able to lift it with one hand. Honest, in use the handle on mine never was a problem, if the ones you want have a similar handle, I promise it won't be a problem.
> 
> I truly believe in buying the best, because less always ends up costing more. My dear aunt gave me quite a few T-Fal pieces. They are all gone now, lasting maybe five years. But, if I had grandchildren they would give my All Clad to their grandchildren.


Sylvie, I totally agree about buying good quality which is why I won't buy a full set of pans. I've collected my pans over time, buying each when I could afford it, and they will probably last a lot longer than me ... except for the teflon ones which is why I don't mind spending less on them. I agree about the weight, too. Sometimes I feel like I could use a small crane to lift my dutch ovens but I do love the ways stews and roasts cook in the Le Creuset pans.

Lisa, if handles are an issue for you then get what's comfortable. No pan is any good if it's so uncomfortable that you won't want to use it.


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

I really have a lot of thinking to do now. I am considering the All-Clad g5 stainless pans as they have a differently designed handle than the regular All-Clad stainless cookware.

I am definitely not sure about the Calphalon Contemporary Stainless. It is rated #1 in Consumer Reports and has great reviews but my experience with Calphalon was bad (granted, my set was a $200 lower-end set from Target with only a 10-year warranty...and it's not stainless). I just wish this was an easier decision!

I feel like the Cuisinart MCP Stainless set is essentially the same quality as All-Clad, just not made in the U.S. like All-Clad. That is what all of the reviews are saying. And the pricing is very reasonable. Costco has the set for $179 on sale right now...the only differences being one pot is a different size, and the Costco set has glass lids instead of stainless. I am actually a huge fan of glass lids, but if I want to add on to the Cuisinart set the additional pieces will have stainless lids. I would assume they are interchangeable, though.

I guess it makes the most sense to buy the Cuisinart set from Costco and try it out. With Costco's amazing return policy, if I don't like it for any reason, I can return it and I'm no worse off and can go from there and try the Calphalon or the All-Clad. Maybe that is what I'll do. Edit: I'm not 100% Costco's set is the same afterall...everyone says it is, but I will have to double check tomorrow and look on the bottom of the pans to see if they say "MCP".

You have all been very helpful, so thank you.  Keep any advice coming, please!


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

What do you mean by scratched ? Stainless steel is not supposed to scratch. Can you post a picture to show the scratches ? What do you use to clean them ? I use Cameo.


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

I'v tried all kinds of cook-ware over the years ( yeah I'm old! ) I really don't care for any of the non-stick.... My absolute favorite pieces are the Farberware!!!! . Mine are old and look good as new... I love each and every piece I have. 
I was given as a gift a basic starter set ( dutch oven, and 3 sized pots with lids.) I added 3 sized fry pans.... lids from the set work with the fry pans. I wouldn't trade them for anything!

As to 'learning to cook with stainless...I didn't find that an issue BUT I'm still getting used to 'learning' to cook with electric Vs. Gas! LOL I love the electric for the baking...but much preferred I had gas for cook-top.

As to cookie sheets, I have commercial grade ones I first bought at a restaurant supply several years ago. ..they were pretty reasonable, considering. I later bought an exact same type at BJ's..they came in a 3 pack and they were an EXCELLENT buy! I love the heavy gauge and largr size.


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

I took a second look at the Cuisinart set that Costco has. The handles weren't as uncomfortable as I first thought. They are indeed basically the same set as the Cuisinart Multiclad Pro on Amazon only packaged differently and having slight differences like glass lids like other Costco products. For the price, I will probably try them out. If I don't like them, I will return them and probably just go with All-Clad and hope for the best. It might be a few weeks before I buy them but I will update with how I like them.


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

LJSquishy said:


> I took a second look at the Cuisinart set that Costco has. The handles weren't as uncomfortable as I first thought. They are indeed basically the same set as the Cuisinart Multiclad Pro on Amazon only packaged differently and having slight differences like glass lids like other Costco products. For the price, I will probably try them out. If I don't like them, I will return them and probably just go with All-Clad and hope for the best. It might be a few weeks before I buy them but I will update with how I like them.



Lisa, I think that is a good idea. I mean, you can't even get the All-Clad chef's pan for that price. And some pieces don't really need to be all that heavy. I would never pay a lot for a pasta pot, because it just doesn't matter. Glass lids are great, but cost a lot less than stainless steel. Sometime in the future you may want to invest in a specialty pan, but for now you will have a fine set. Let us know when you get it.


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

Sylie said:


> Lisa, I think that is a good idea. I mean, you can't even get the All-Clad chef's pan for that price. And some pieces don't really need to be all that heavy. I would never pay a lot for a pasta pot, because it just doesn't matter. Glass lids are great, but cost a lot less than stainless steel. Sometime in the future you may want to invest in a specialty pan, but for now you will have a fine set. Let us know when you get it.


I will ask my husband what he thinks when he gets home. Obviously as he already stated, it is 100% my decision because I'm the one cooking with them daily, but I would like him to at least give an opinion. I don't really have a need for the chef's pan I don't think...not for that price, anyway! Haha!

The All-Clad d5 10-piece set is on sale for $800 at Williams Sonoma (with free bonus lasagna pan...pretty, but wouldn't use much; I like my glass Pyrex and ceramic Corningware just fine). The d5 set is even a step up from the basic All-Clad & the Cuisinart set as it is 5-ply rather than 3-ply. For what it is it seems like a pretty good price for 10 pieces. I use all of those sizes regularly. The Cuisinart set at Costco comes with a giant pasta pot w/ strainer instead of the 8qt pot w/ steamer....huge disadvantage. I would much rather have the 8qt w/ steamer. So, since I wouldn't be using those two pieces very often, it is practically a 10-piece set for me.

Why can't this be easy?!


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

LJSquishy said:


> I will ask my husband what he thinks when he gets home. Obviously as he already stated, it is 100% my decision because I'm the one cooking with them daily, but I would like him to at least give an opinion. I don't really have a need for the chef's pan I don't think...not for that price, anyway! Haha!
> 
> The All-Clad d5 10-piece set is on sale for $800 at Williams Sonoma (with free bonus lasagna pan...pretty, but wouldn't use much; I like my glass Pyrex and ceramic Corningware just fine). The d5 set is even a step up from the basic All-Clad & the Cuisinart set as it is 5-ply rather than 3-ply. For what it is it seems like a pretty good price for 10 pieces. I use all of those sizes regularly. The Cuisinart set at Costco comes with a giant pasta pot w/ strainer instead of the 8qt pot w/ steamer....huge disadvantage. I would much rather have the 8qt w/ steamer. So, since I wouldn't be using those two pieces very often, it is practically a 10-piece set for me.
> 
> Why can't this be easy?!


That's what makes sets so hard...you get something you will hardly use, but you don't get what you need most. I too prefer to use my pyrex lasagne pan. It is perfect and you can see what's going on. I never use a strainer insert when cooking pasta, I use a spider...as my good buddy Lidia taught me. 

Honestly, I use that chef's pan more than any other. I make all kinds of pasta sauce in it. I make stew or Stroganoff in it, stir-fry, beans & veggies, chili. It is kind of a cross between a skillet and a large pot. DH actually gave it to me as a Christmas present; and while I find household appliance down right offense as a gift to the wife, I was elated.

I hope I'm not making you dizzy. I have a really hard time making choices...jeese I researched vacuum cleaners for 25 hours before I broke the bank with a Miele...but I never regretted it. Quality always pays off. Not a high price tag...quality.

One thing I love about Costco is that they sell quality merchandise for much less than you pay elsewhere. Well, some of it, anyway.

Sorry, I keep yakking, but it is a subject close to my heart.:blush:


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

Well, the hubby patiently listened as I showed and described the different cookware sets to him (isn't he perfect?  lol) and I told him my concerns about the Cuisinart set but let him know it was waaaay cheaper than the other sets. He said he would rather me not get that set even with Costco's amazing return policy because he doesn't want me to have to mess with returning it and picking out a new set, etc. Too much hassle in his opinion to even try it.

So, I think we are going to just wait a little bit and save up for the All-Clad d5 Stainless 10-piece set at Williams Sonoma. It is $800 on sale right now, so I will have something to compare to future sales and we will snag it next time it is at $800 or hopefully lower.


----------

